# another ok nite



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

With the nights you're having gigging lots of flounder, you'll be set with lots of good eating all through the winter. :thumbsup:


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

nice flatties!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

They look thick. What did that trout hiding behing the cooler hit?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> They look thick. What did that trout hiding behing the cooler hit?


you giggers have good eyes! I had to look it over for a sec.


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

*The trout*



Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> They look thick. What did that trout hiding behing the cooler hit?


 :whistling:


----------

